# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγικές εξελίξεις ιθαγενών 2013.

## οδυσσέας

όσα παιδιά κάνουν εκτροφή ιθαγενών, αν θέλουν ας ποστάρουν εδω σε τι στάδιο είναι η αναπαραγωγή των ζευγαριών
τους για να στηρίξετε αυτούς που είναι ανυπόμονοι.

μπορούν να ποστάρουν και αυτοί που δεν κάνουν εκτροφή οι ίδιοι αλλά κάποιος φίλος η συγγενικό τους πρόσωπο και έχουν συχνή επαφή με την εκτροφή του.

----------


## mitsman

Προσωπικά εχω 2 ζευγάρια...
Το πρωτο εχει γεμισει την φωλια με νημα (ο αρσενικος) αλλα η θηλυκια δεν στρωνει.
Το δευτερο ζευγαρι εχει στρωσει φωλια εδω και 10 μερες, εδω και 4 μερες σταματησε να κλωσσαει η θηλυκια ανεβαινω σημερα να καθαρισω τον πατο, 4 αυγα ομελετα..... 

Πικρααααααααα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εμένα τα ξέρετε.

4 καρδερινάκια για την ωρα....και τον Λάζαρο.

Το άλλο ζευγάρι που έχω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.


ΥΓ

Επειδή μιλάω με αρκετα παιδια που φέτος ψάχνονται πάρα πολύ με την εκτροφή της καρδερίνας και "κάποιοι" ήδη το προσπαθουν για πρώτη φορά ...θα ήθελα να βγουν στην επιφάνεια και να τους γνωρίσουμε ακόμα καλύτερα και σίγουρα να τους βοηθήσουμε όλοι μαζί έτσι ώστε να βγούμε ωφελιμένοι όλοι.

Εγώ ξεκίνησα απο μία απλή ερωτησούλα και πήρα πουλάκια φέτος απο το τίποτα.

Του χρόνου είμαι σίγουρος πως στην ενότητα των ιθαγενών θα γίνει "κόλαση"

----------


## mitsman

Κολλαση Βασιλη θα γινει μονο οταν παψουν να υπαρχουν μυστικα και οταν ο αλλος που μιλαμε μπορει να μας εμπιστευτει και να ξερει οτι αυτο που του λεμε ειναι για καλο και οχι για να τον κατακρινουμε!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πάντως εγώ ..ετοιμάζω μεγάλες αλλαγές.

Θα καεί το πελεκούδι.

 :winky:

----------


## dimitrioy

εμενα φετος στις 25 μαιου γεννησε μια καρδερινα, στις 30 ειχε πεντε αυγα, στις 5 ιουνιου ενω τα επωαζε ξαφνικα ψοφησε!!!  σημερα παλι το ιδιο σκηνικο με μια αλλη καρδερινα, δεν ξερω τι να υποθεσω!! εχω απογοητευτει εντελως

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> εμενα φετος στις 25 μαιου γεννησε μια καρδερινα, στις 30 ειχε πεντε αυγα, στις 5 ιουνιου ενω τα επωαζε ξαφνικα ψοφησε!!!  σημερα παλι το ιδιο σκηνικο με μια αλλη καρδερινα, δεν ξερω τι να υποθεσω!! εχω απογοητευτει εντελως


Και γιατί δεν το λες τόσο καιρο μήπως μπορουσαμε να σε βοηθήσουμε ?

ε ?

----------


## mitsman

Για πες ρε Βασιλη!!!!!

Δημητρη ετσι ξαφνικα???? χωρις κανενα σημαδι?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Για πες ρε Βασιλη!!!!!


Στο μέλλον....

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη κοιταξε για ψειρες κατω απο τη φωλια και στο χωρο ευρυτερα .Ελπιζω να υπηρχε αρσενικο μεσα να την ταιζει και να μην εμενε νηστικη απο φανατισμο στο κλωσσημα 

* να μην το επεκτεινουμε εδω ,αν θες κανε αλλο θεμα μην εκτροχιασθουμε

----------


## mitsman

Ωχ.... εγινες κιολας καρδερινας.... κρατας μυστικα!

 ::  ::

----------


## dimitrioy

ετσι ξαφνικα!!!!  υγειεστατα !!!   φυσιολογικα ολα στην γεννα,  αλλα μετα απο πεντε μερες κλωσσημα , ψωφησαν  και οι δυο!!!       μηπως ειναι ματι??? αλλο δεν μπορω να υποθεσω!

----------


## mitsman

σιγουρα δεν ειναι ματι.... το μονο σιγουρο!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ωχ.... εγινες κιολας καρδερινας.... κρατας μυστικα!


Δεν είμαι ακόμα καρδερινάς.

Εχω να φάω πολλα καρβελια ακόμα.

Και ποιος σας είπε ορέ οτι οι καρδερινάδες δεν μιλάνε ?

----------


## geam

> ετσι ξαφνικα!!!! υγειεστατα !!! φυσιολογικα ολα στην γεννα, αλλα μετα απο πεντε μερες κλωσσημα , ψωφησαν και οι δυο!!! μηπως ειναι ματι??? αλλο δεν μπορω να υποθεσω!


στρεσσάρεται το πουλί από τη γέννα (ειδικά εάν είναι πρωτάρικο) κι ανεβάζει κοκκίδια...
την πάτησα κι εγω πέρυσι....

----------


## geam

ενώ πέρυσι τετοια εποχή είχα στανταρ μια γεννα, εφέτος τιποτα ακόμα...
δεν ξερω που οφείλεται ή εάν φταιει  ο καιρός αλλά....

----------


## ninos

> Προσωπικά εχω 2 ζευγάρια...
> Το πρωτο εχει γεμισει την φωλια με νημα (ο αρσενικος) αλλα η θηλυκια δεν στρωνει.
> Το δευτερο ζευγαρι εχει στρωσει φωλια εδω και 10 μερες, εδω και 4 μερες σταματησε να κλωσσαει η θηλυκια ανεβαινω σημερα να καθαρισω τον πατο, 4 αυγα ομελετα..... 
> 
> Πικρααααααααα


Εγώ 2 έχασα και με έπιασε "ίλιγγος". Αυτό και εάν είναι πίκρα !!!!

----------


## antoninio

...μια απο τα ιδια και εγω..3 ζευγαρια..το ενα κανει φωλια αλλα δεν τα κλωσσαει και τα σπαει η μανα τους..το αλλο φτιαχνει φωλια η θυληκη αλλα ο αρσενικος εχασε τη μια φτερουγα με το σεισμο που τρομαξε και δεν μπορει να βατεψει....στο 3 ζευγαρι ειχα 3 στα 3 μετα απο οωσκοπηση αλλα σταματησε η κυηση καθως σηκωθηκε η θυληκη με το σεισμο τα ξημερωματα και παγωσαν τα αυγα μεχρι να ξανακατσει....και μη χειροτερα δηλαδη..αμην....

Υ.Γ.σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω φετος με razza espaniol..να εχω και κανα νεοσσο βρε παιδια..

----------


## johnrider

δεύτερη γέννα φέτος από πουλια δεύτερης γεννιας από ότι μου είπε ο φίλος. Γεννήθηκαν 3 Σάββατο και 2 Κυριακή Τα πρώτα την τέταρτη μέρα τα παράτησε και μπήκαν σε καναρίνια 40 ημερών πλέον. Το μυστικό της επιτυχίας του χορταρικά απο την φύση και τον κήπο του.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πουλάκια μου

Ενας ένας βγαίνει στην επιφανεια

Για πάμε και οι υπόλοιποι

----------


## mitsman

> στο 3 ζευγαρι ειχα 3 στα 3 μετα απο οωσκοπηση αλλα σταματησε η κυηση καθως σηκωθηκε η θυληκη με το σεισμο τα ξημερωματα και παγωσαν τα αυγα μεχρι να ξανακατσει....και μη χειροτερα δηλαδη..αμην....
> 
> Υ.Γ.σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω φετος με razza espaniol..να εχω και κανα νεοσσο βρε παιδια..



Αυτο με το οτι σταματησε η εκολλαψη επειδη σηκωθηκε την νυχτα δεν ισχυει.... εγω ειχα ξεχασει να βαλω φωλια και το ανακαλυψα την αλλη μερα και βγηκαν ολα τα πουλακια!!!

Ρατσα εσπανιολ ΔΕΝ παιζονται..... τα καλυτερα καναρινακια με διαφορα!

----------


## antoninio

> Αυτο με το οτι σταματησε η εκολλαψη επειδη σηκωθηκε την νυχτα δεν ισχυει.... εγω ειχα ξεχασει να βαλω φωλια και το ανακαλυψα την αλλη μερα και βγηκαν ολα τα πουλακια!!!
> 
> Ρατσα εσπανιολ ΔΕΝ παιζονται..... τα καλυτερα καναρινακια με διαφορα!


τοτε δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν βγηκαν..απ`οτι διαβασα αν παγωσει το αυγο..σταματαει η αναπτυξη.....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τοτε δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν βγηκαν..απ`οτι διαβασα αν παγωσει το αυγο..σταματαει η αναπτυξη.....


Να έρθεις σε μια ζυγουρομάζωξη να σου πούμε.

Αμ πως.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΤΩΝΗ ισχυει αν τραβηξει η διαρκεια που θα μεινουν χωρις κλωσσημα ,αρκετα  .Λιγες ωρες δεν πειραζει και το λιγες ωρες ειναι σχετικο ,αναλογα με τη θερμοκρασια του περιβαλλοντος ,το αν ειναι στην αρχη ή προς το τελος της επωασης και αν υπαρξουν κλιματολογικες αλλαγες την ωρα που θα μεινουν χωρις κλωσσημα πχ αποτομη πτωση της υγρασιας ,που θα επιδρασουν περισσοτερο απο το αν ηταν πανω η θηλυκια

----------


## antoninio

ηταν γυρω στο 2,5 ωρες να κατσει..ο σεισμος εγινε 4.50 και εκατσε μετα τις 7 καθως ημουν εξω απο τις 6..ειχε ψυχρα και ηταν στην 8 μερα τα αυγα..η κυηση σταματησε καθως στις 15-16 μερες τα ανοιξα..και ειδα..

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω να επηρεασε .... οταν τα ανοιξες σε τι σταδιο ηταν σταματημενη η αναπτυξη;

----------


## giorgos_

Φετος οντος υπαρχει καποιο προβλημμα κατα τη γνωμη μου. Μεχρι στιγμης εχουμε 4 φωλιες με ασπορα και γενικως εχουμε αργησει στο ξεκινημα.

----------


## antoninio

> δεν νομιζω να επηρεασε .... οταν τα ανοιξες σε τι σταδιο ηταν σταματημενη η αναπτυξη;


καλημερα..πρεπει να ηταν στα μισα διοτι φαινοταν και ο σχηματισμος και ο κορκος..βεβαια ειχαν αρχισει να διαλυονται ολα αυτα καθως τα ανοιξα μετα απο 8 μερες και τα ειδα...η ουσια ειναι οτι χαθηκαν τα πουλια..το θηλυκο ουτε που ασχολειτε με νεα γεννα και το αλλο ζευγαρι δεν μπορει να βατεψει..μαλλον χαθηκε η χρονια διοτι τελη ιουλιου θα φυγω και δεν θα προλαβω πληρη γεννα και ανεξαρτητοποιηση νεοσσων....δεν πειραζει και του χρονου...θα συμφωνησω οτι η φετινη χρονια δεν μου θυμιζει αλλες καλες χρονιες..ισως ο καιρος φταιει καθως τωρα ανεβαινουν οι θερμοκρασιες....δεν ξερω...

----------


## antoninio

> Ρατσα εσπανιολ ΔΕΝ παιζονται..... τα καλυτερα καναρινακια με διαφορα!



..που το ξερεις??????χαχαχα..(εχω δει την εκτροφη σου..)

----------


## antoninio

> Να έρθεις σε μια ζυγουρομάζωξη να σου πούμε.
> 
> Αμ πως.


..δεκτο το πειραγμα σου Βασιλη..εσυ εισαι πιο τυχερος απ`ολους φετος με αυτο που ζεις..(Λαζαρος)

----------


## sarpijk

Ακομα πουλια δεν ειδα. Η θηλυκια δυο ετων αρχισε την τριτη γεννα. Πρωτη γεννα παρατησε τα αυγα (ασπορα). Δευτερη γεννα ειχα βαλει τσοχα στη φωλια γεννησε πανω εκει χωρις να κανει φωλια και εσωσα τρια αυγα που ειναι τωρα σε καναρα.  Τριτη γεννα εβαλα περισοοτερη καλυψη και σκετο καλαθακι που μεσα σε μια εμπνευση της στιγμης εστρωσα λιγα ξερα κλαδακια. Εν αναμονη. Ο αρσενικος ειναι δικης μου εκτροφης δυο ετων.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Aναδοχος πατερας και εγω σε τρια απο τα πεντε μικρα που παρατησε η μητερα τους την 6η μερα λογω κουκουβαγιας τα 2 τα ποιο μικρα δεν επεζησαν τα βρηκα παγωμενα τα μικρα ειναι 9ημερων τα 2 μεγαλητερα αγωνας μεχρις εσχατων,,,,,

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Uploaded with ImageShack.usΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΔΑΓΚΩΝΟΥΝ,,,,

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αξιος Αξιος

Φτου φτου φτου

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Εμπλεξα φιλε μου και δεν ειμουν συνηθισμενος εσυ ειχες 1,,, εγω 3 και αν τα ειχα δει 2 ωρες νωριτερα θα ειχα 5΄΄

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλό κουράγιο Γιώργο!!

Επειδή και εγώ τάισα μικρά φλωράκια φέτος για πρώτη φορά να σου πω από την μικρή μου εμπειρία πως είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο (πρακτικά) από το τάισμα cockatiel λόγω μεγέθους αλλά και λόγω του ότι απογαλακτίζονται σε πολύ λιγότερες μέρες....
Για σκέψου που θα ξεκινήσω να ταίζω τώρα 6 κοκατιλάκια που το μικρότερο είναι 16 ημερών και θα απογαλακτιστεί όταν φτάσει περίπου 60.... από τώρα έχω κουραστεί! χαχαχαχα!!

Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι και μην στεναχωριέσαι που δεν έσωσες τα άλλα δύο.. δεν ήταν δικό σου φταίξιμο! 
Να σου ζήσουν!!

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ,,,,,

----------


## manos74

απο 2 ζευγαρια 31 αυγα, 2 ασπορα 29 ενσπορα 8 καρδερινακια εν ζωη και κλαρομενα, 5 περιμενω να σκασουν μεχρι αυριο και 16 εχουν αποδιμησει εις τοπον χλοερο με διαφορες αιτιες κυριοτερη το παρατημα απο την μανα μολις πανε να σκασουν τα αυγα, αυτα που γλιτωσα ειναι λογο παραμανας καναρας που για μενα ειναι σωτηριο

----------


## giorgos_

Ακομη μια ασπρη φωλια με ασπρα αυγα.  :sad:

----------


## giorgos_

Συνονοματε πολυ ταιζεις.
Ποιο χαλαρα.

----------


## jk21

> Ακομη μια ασπρη φωλια με ασπρα αυγα.


και αυτα τι ειναι Γιωργη; πριν λιγο τα ανεβασες 

*Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας 2013*

----------


## giorgos_

> Ακομα πουλια δεν ειδα. Η θηλυκια δυο ετων αρχισε την τριτη γεννα. Πρωτη γεννα παρατησε τα αυγα (ασπορα). Δευτερη γεννα ειχα βαλει τσοχα στη φωλια γεννησε πανω εκει χωρις να κανει φωλια και εσωσα τρια αυγα που ειναι τωρα σε καναρα.  Τριτη γεννα εβαλα περισοοτερη καλυψη και σκετο καλαθακι που μεσα σε μια εμπνευση της στιγμης εστρωσα λιγα ξερα κλαδακια. Εν αναμονη. Ο αρσενικος ειναι δικης μου εκτροφης δυο ετων.


Ωραια φατσα.  :Happy:

----------


## giorgos_

> και αυτα τι ειναι Γιωργη; πριν λιγο τα ανεβασες 
> 
> *Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας 2013*


Δημητρη σημερα ακομη μια φωλια χαμενη 5 ασπρα αυγα

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Καλό κουράγιο Γιώργο!!
> 
> Επειδή και εγώ τάισα μικρά φλωράκια φέτος για πρώτη φορά να σου πω από την μικρή μου εμπειρία πως είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο (πρακτικά) από το τάισμα cockatiel λόγω μεγέθους αλλά και λόγω του ότι απογαλακτίζονται σε πολύ λιγότερες μέρες....
> Για σκέψου που θα ξεκινήσω να ταίζω τώρα 6 κοκατιλάκια που το μικρότερο είναι 16 ημερών και θα απογαλακτιστεί όταν φτάσει περίπου 60.... από τώρα έχω κουραστεί! χαχαχαχα!!
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι και μην στεναχωριέσαι που δεν έσωσες τα άλλα δύο.. δεν ήταν δικό σου φταίξιμο! 
> Να σου ζήσουν!!


Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια εγω δεν εχω ασχοληθει με αλλα πουλια εκτος απο καρδερινες.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια εγω δεν εχω ασχοληθει με αλλα πουλια εκτος απο καρδερινες.


Μονο Balcanika έχεις Γιώργο ?

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αντε ρε Γιάννη να σε βλέπουμε πιο συχνά...

Αυτά είναι

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Με βλέπω να παιρνω κανα πουλμαν απο τον πεθερό μου.....να φορτώσω τα λαμόγια μέσα και να σου ρθουμε εκεί ...ολοι μαζί πακέτο.

Εγώ πάντως κάποια στιγμή θα έρθω.

Σε θέλω......χαχαχα

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## vag21

μπραβο σας παιδια για τις ομορφες φωτο που μας χαρίζετε.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιαννη τα θελω ολα...κοιτα μην δωσεις σε κανεναν αλλο πουλι. ::

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Βασιλη, εκτος αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου να ερθεις οποτε θελεις!!
Δυστυχως στην πρωτη φουρνια δεν τραβηξα ουτε μια φωτογραφια, ουτε ενα βιντεο.....
Κι αυτες που ανεβασα τις τραβηξα ξεκαρφωτα για να εχω κατι να θυμαμαι απο τη χρονια που διανυουμε.
Θα μπορουσα να παιρνω ολη την ημερα φωτο, μα εχουν τοση πολλη δουλεια  τα πουλακια σε συνδυασμο με την εργασια μου που δεν προλαβαινω.....

Πολλες επιτυχιες σε ολους!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> μπραβο σας παιδια για τις ομορφες φωτο που μας χαρίζετε.


Του χρόνου θα ποστάρεις και συ εδώ...κουμπάρε. :Love0063: 

Δεν θέλω να μου απαντήσεις.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη, εκτος αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου να ερθεις οποτε θελεις!!
> Δυστυχως στην πρωτη φουρνια δεν τραβηξα ουτε μια φωτογραφια, ουτε ενα βιντεο.....
> Κι αυτες που ανεβασα τις τραβηξα ξεκαρφωτα για να εχω κατι να θυμαμαι απο τη χρονια που διανυουμε.
> Θα μπορουσα να παιρνω ολη την ημερα φωτο, μα εχουν τοση πολλη δουλεια  τα πουλακια σε συνδυασμο με την εργασια μου που δεν προλαβαινω.....
> 
> Πολλες επιτυχιες σε ολους!!!


Κοιτα...

Αν έρθω εκεί θα μπλέξουμε σίγουρα.

Θα κατεβουμε και καμια παραλία να πιουμε κανα ουζο.....να θυμηθω και γω τα νοιάτα μου όταν ήμουν εκει φανταράκι. (πεζοναυτάκι)

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> Κοιτα...
> 
> Αν έρθω εκεί θα μπλέξουμε σίγουρα.
> 
> Θα κατεβουμε και καμια παραλία να πιουμε κανα ουζο.....να θυμηθω και γω τα νοιάτα μου όταν ήμουν εκει φανταράκι. (πεζοναυτάκι)


Διπλα στο σπιτι μου ησουν τοτε!!Και απεναντι εκανες νυχτερινες βολες τις Τριτες....ααχαχχαχααχ
Εγω ο ηλιθιος που δε δηλωσα πεζοναυτης οπως εκαναν οι περισσοτεροι Χαλκιδαιοι για να ειναι στο σπιτι τους, πηγα στα αλεξιπτωτα και επηξα...................

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Διπλα στο σπιτι μου ησουν τοτε!!Και απεναντι εκανες νυχτερινες βολες τις Τριτες....ααχαχχαχααχ
> Εγω ο ηλιθιος που δε δηλωσα πεζοναυτης οπως εκαναν οι περισσοτεροι Χαλκιδαιοι για να ειναι στο σπιτι τους, πηγα στα αλεξιπτωτα και επηξα...................


Οποτε θα έρθω "καρφί" στο σπιτι σου.......χαχαχα

Ας προσεχες παλικάρι μου.

215 σειρα ήμουν

Το ξεσκισαμε στα off topic αλλά μ αρέσει.

----------


## vicky_ath

Να σου ζήσουν Γιάννη!!!! Υπέροχα όλα!!!

----------


## giorgos_

Αυτη την κουτσιλια Γιαννη δεν την αντεχω χα χα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ

----------


## nikoslarisa

μπραβο Γιαννη με τα ωραια σου.αξιος φιλε...απο τους ποιο αξιολογους εκτροφεις που γνωριζω απο κοντα.....φετος η χρονια  δεν ξερω αν ειναι παραξενη επειδη τα ποιο πολλα πουλια γεννησαν κ μαλιστα δεν μπορουμε να τα σταματισουμε πλεον...αχαχαχαχ.μπορει να υπαρχουν μερικα ασπορα αλλα βλεπω πως λιγοι ηταν οι ατυχοι μαλλον ενω τα φροντιζαν οπως επρεπε..δεν πιραζει του χρονου με υγεια κ χαρα....οποιος επιμενει νηκα...πανταααα..

----------


## johnrider

Αμ πως!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Κανόνισε να μην δω δαχτυλίδια στα γαρδέλια.

Θα σε κυνηγάω.

Μόνο αυτό σου λέω.

----------


## johnrider

Το τελευταίο πράγμα που σκέφτομαι είναι τα δαχτυλίδια τους έβαλα 2.9 τα 2.5 δεν περνούσαν ήταν μεγαλα τα πουλιά δυστυχώς δεν προλάβαμε  άμα δεν θες ταίρι για τον Λάζαρο  δεν θα σου δώσω.

----------


## johnrider

Jk21 είδες μαγκιορες κουτσουλιές.

----------


## jk21

Ειναι αυτο που λεμε    χ.....   μέσα !  ::

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## mitsman

Στο πρώτο βιντεο το εουμο ειναι πραγματικα εντυπωσιακο! Απιστευτο πουλι ματι να μην το πιασει!!!!!
Στο δευτερο βιντεο απλα ολο αυτο δεν μπορει να ειναι τυχαιο!!!!! 

Γιαννη ειλικρινα ενα τεραστιο μπραβο απο εμενα για ολα οσα προσφέρεις, τοσο στα πουλιά σου οσο και σε εμας!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

οκ....

Και μεις μετα ..λέμε ότι βγαλαμε 5 γαρδέλια....φέτος και είμαστε super.

πφπφπφπφπφ

----------


## Lovecarduelis

τι να πείς και τι να περιγράψεις, άλλαλος! Γιάννη τα ζευγάρια στου μέτρου σου έχουν δουλέψει, είσαι ευχαριστημένος?

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> οκ....
> 
> Και μεις μετα ..λέμε ότι βγαλαμε 5 γαρδέλια....φέτος και είμαστε super.
> 
> πφπφπφπφπφ


Εγω Βασιλη μια χρονια πηρα 3 πουλια απο 3 ζευγαρια!!Χωρις παραμανες φυσικα και με πολλες πολλες αναποδιες.....
Επαθα, εμαθα απο τα λαθη μου (τα λαθη τα κανουμε εμεις οι ιδιοι κι οχι τα πουλια!!), δεν τα παρατησα και πλεον εχω τους αυτοματισμους μου.Οσο μπορειτε παρατηρηστε τα πουλια!Μας το λενε-δειχνουν τι θελουν....εμεις δεν το "διαβαζουμε" σωστα.
Γινεται κοματι του περιβαλλοντος των! Οταν τους δινεται μια λιχουδια καντε το αργα και φανερα ωστε να το δουν οτι ειναι απο εσας!!Κρατηστε το σκευος στο χερι σας και επιδειξτε το!Μην παρακολουθειτε τα πουλια με τα κυαλια....Στην αναγκη κανε βηματισμους πανω κατω μπροστα τους μεχρι να σας συνηθισουν.Ελεγξτε τις φωλιες με τα αυγα-νεοσσους οταν χρειαζεται!Ειπαμε, ειμαστε κοματι του χωρου τους!

Σας κουρασα...........

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Εγω Βασιλη μια χρονια πηρα 3 πουλια απο 3 ζευγαρια!!Χωρις παραμανες φυσικα και με πολλες πολλες αναποδιες.....
> Επαθα, εμαθα απο τα λαθη μου (τα λαθη τα κανουμε εμεις οι ιδιοι κι οχι τα πουλια!!), δεν τα παρατησα και πλεον εχω τους αυτοματισμους μου.Οσο μπορειτε παρατηρηστε τα πουλια!Μας το λενε-δειχνουν τι θελουν....εμεις δεν το "διαβαζουμε" σωστα.
> Γινεται κοματι του περιβαλλοντος των! Οταν τους δινεται μια λιχουδια καντε το αργα και φανερα ωστε να το δουν οτι ειναι απο εσας!!Κρατηστε το σκευος στο χερι σας και επιδειξτε το!Μην παρακολουθειτε τα πουλια με τα κυαλια....Στην αναγκη κανε βηματισμους πανω κατω μπροστα τους μεχρι να σας συνηθισουν.Ελεγξτε τις φωλιες με τα αυγα-νεοσσους οταν χρειαζεται!Ειπαμε, ειμαστε κοματι του χωρου τους!
> 
> Σας κουρασα...........
> 
> Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια!!!


Αυτό το μηνυμα το κάνω "κορνίζα" και θα το βάλω πάνω από τις κλούβες μου.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> τι να πείς και τι να περιγράψεις, άλλαλος! Γιάννη τα ζευγάρια στου μέτρου σου έχουν δουλέψει, είσαι ευχαριστημένος?


Δουλεψαν ολα Γιωργο, ακομη κι απο μεταφορα στου μετρου απο τις μεγαλες!

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Αυτό το μηνυμα το κάνω "κορνίζα" και θα το βάλω πάνω από τις κλούβες μου.


Βασιλη πολυ καλα θα κανεις κ θα δεις τους κοπους σου να ανταμοιβονται ακομα ποιο πολυ οπως βλεπουμε οσοι καναμε κ κανουμε αυτο που λεει ο Γιαννης ποιο πανω!!!!απο τον 1το χρονο εβγαλα balcanika οταν ξεκινησα  το 2010,ο λογος επειδη εγινα κομματι τους... το ιδιο κ με τα μεταλλαγμενα!!!

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us6η μερα σημερα ταισματος στο χερι

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Νά τα τα πρεζόνια....

Τάιζε Γιώργη......τάιζε.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Uploaded with ImageShack.usολα βαινουν καλως,μαζι με την κρεμα τους βαζω και ηλιοσπορο ξεφλουδισμενο περαμενο στο μουλτι σε μορφη σκονης με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## jk21

τον ξεφλουδιζεις εσυ ή τον παιρνεις ετοιμο ξεφλουδισμενο; αν το δευτερο ,τοτε να τον κρατας χωρις αερα σε σακκουλιτσα στο ψυγειο ,γιατι τα μελλοντικα αποτελεσματα μπορει να μην ειναι τοσο καλα ... ο ασπεργιλλος καραδοκει

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πολύ ζέστη....

Νάτος ο πρώτος....

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Βασιλη τα πουλια ειναι αρχεγονα η μεταλαγμενα?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη τα πουλια ειναι αρχεγονα η μεταλαγμενα?


Σαν τα δικά σου είναι Γιώργο (Μπαλκάνικα)

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## vag21

γιαννη η πιο σπανια μεταλλαξη ή η πιο δυσκολη κατα την γνωμη σου?

----------


## mitsman

Πραγματικη εκτροφή καρδερινας στην Ελλαδα!!! τελος!

----------


## jk21

> Πραγματικη εκτροφή καρδερινας στην Ελλαδα!!! *τελος*!


Αρχη !

----------


## johnrider

11 ημερών.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πω πω κάτι φατσάρες!  :winky:

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## nikoslarisa

Αυτα ειναι πουλαροι φιλε Γιαννη..μπραβοοο.αξιος!!σαν γαιδουρια ειναι οι γονεις απο τα μικρα....φτου φτου!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πάρτε και ένα θηλυκό.

----------


## vag21

μμμμμμ εμαθες να ξεχωριζεις και απο τοσο μικρα?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> μμμμμμ εμαθες να ξεχωριζεις και απο τοσο μικρα?


Θες να σου πω αριθμο δαχτυλιδιού να το δουμε ?

Αν δεν θες...

Απο τα 4 γαρδελάκια που υπάρχουν τα 3 είναι θηλυκά και το 1 είναι αρσενικό.

Πάμε στοιχημα ένα τραπέζι ?

----------


## vag21

για να κερδισεις μεχρι και αλλαγη φιλου σε εχω ικανο να κανεις στα κακομοιρα  :Party0011:  :Anim 19:

----------


## NIKOSP

πωπωπω......φτου φτου......ειναι τελεια φιλαρακι να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## ninos

> Πάρτε και ένα θηλυκό.



Πακέταρε το, να περάσω να το πάρω.. Ευχαριστώ  :Happy:  χαχαχα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Βαγγελάκη....τσίπα και τον αρσενικό.

----------


## vag21

ρε αντε καθαρισε τα ξυλακια .

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ρε αντε καθαρισε τα ξυλακια .


Ετσι είναι το σχέδιο τους ρε άσχετε....

----------


## jk21

Κυριε Βασιλη !!!! here is  







δεν λεμε μονο οτι ειναι θηλυκο το ταδε και αρσενικο το δινα ,αλλα λεμε και γιατι ειναι !!!!


αλλιως καλο βαθμο δεν εχει ! θα το πιασω για σκονακι

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Καθαρό ένστικτο Δημήτρη.

χαχαχαχα

----------


## vag21

ο δημητριαδης στα ξεχωρισε εεεεεεεε??????

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ο δημητριαδης στα ξεχωρισε εεεεεεεε??????


Μπαααα

Δεν τα έχει δει ο κυρ-Νίκος ακόμα.

----------


## jk21

Πιο ενστικτο και δικαιολογιες .Στο εχει σφυριξει τον τροπο κανενας απο τους γνωστους για τις συνηθειες τους << cripsinus cripsinus >> cardueliδας και δεν σε αφηνει να το πεις ... οσο εχουν αυτες τις συνηθειες ,θα καμαρωνουν μονο τα δικα τους γαρδελια !!!

ο αποκρυφισμος ειναι μια μοδα του μεσαιωνα ! ζουμε στην  <<  κοινωνια της  πληροφοριας >> 

και κυριως ζουμε και αναπνεουμε στην αυρα του

----------


## vag21

τελικα ο λαζαρος τι ειναι αρσενικο ή θηλυκο ρε?  ::

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Πάρτε και ένα θηλυκό.


Μπραβο Βασιλη!!!αντε με το καλο φιλε!!

----------


## sarpijk

Παλιο ζευγαρι 5 στα 5 βγηκαν αλλα στη δευτερη μερα τα δυο τα βρηκα νεκρα -τα πατησαν τα αλλα τα μεγαλυτερα-. Τα πουλια ειναι 7 ημερων και δαχτυλιδωθηκαν χωρις προβλημα. Εχω αλλους τρεις νεοσσους σε καναρα.

----------


## sarpijk

Να αναφερω πληροφοριακια οτι παρεχω στη μητερα απο την πρωτη μερα αγριοραραδικο ( με το μπλε λουλουδι) και αγριομαρουλο. Οταν ταιζει βλεπω πρασινα κομματακια τροφης δλδ απο τα φυτα. Σε παλαιοτερη γεννα εβλεπα ξεκαθαρα το μπλε λουλουδι του αγριοραδικου μεσα στον προλοβο απο τα μικρα.* Μη τα φοβαστε (αυτα) τα χορταρικα*. Μονο προβλημα ειχα μια φορα που εδινα γλυστριδα και ειδα αραιες τις αποκρισεις των νεοσσων.

----------


## nikoslarisa

στο οικοπεδο μου ειναι γεματο απο αυτα με τα μπλε λουλουδια κ δεν δινω επειδη φοβαμαι....στις balcanika που ειχα εδινα τα παντα κ δεν ειδα ποτε να εχω θεμα..στα μεταλλαγμενα φοβαμαι λιγο αν κ φετος εδινα ζοχο απο την 7μη μερα κ μετα.ολα καλα πηγαν....ισως δωσω στα μικρα που ειναι 1 μηνον κ πανω απο τα μπλε λουλουδακια.

----------


## jk21

το εχω βαλει σε αλλο θεμα 2 φορες και βαριεμαι να το ψαχνω για να το ξαναβαλω .Υπαρχει επισημη ερευνα που αποδικνυει οτι στη φυση (στην ισπανια ) το γρασιδι (τα φυλλα του ,οχι οι σποροι ) ηταν απο τις βασικες τροφες που δινανε γονεις  στους νεοσσους .Επιτελους πρεπει να καταλαβουμε οτι τα πουλια εχουν αναγκη να τρωνε κατι πιο χλωρο απο τους ξερους σπορους και τα ξερα βοτανα (που χρειαζονται και τα δυο ) .Στη φυση τρωνε ημιωριμους χλωρους σπορους και αυτο τους λειπει 

και το ραδικι (μπλε ανθος ) και το αγριομαρουλο και η γλυστριδα ειναι μια χαρα φυτα να φανε  τα πουλια σας (απο το δευτερο οχι το φυλλωμα και τον κορμο ,μονο σπορους ) .Ξερω καρδερινακια που μεγαλωνουν απο την 1η μερα με γλυστριδα 

Nικο οταν δεις τη λουτεινη ,την βιταμινη Α (για τις μεταλλαγμενες σου ) και την βιταμινη Κ κυριως (για τις αιμοραγιες απο τον μεγαλο τους εχθρο ,τα κοκκιδια )

θα αναθεωρησεις 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicory

τα 100 γρ  καλυπτους το 36 % των ανθρωπινων αναγκων σε βιτ Α  και το 283 % των ανθρωπινων αναγκων σε βιτ Κ

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη στα μεγαλα πουλια δινω χορταρικα αρκετα πικνα ολο το χρονο.στο θεμα μικρα φοβαμαι(1ως 10 ημερον κυριος),στις μπαλκανικα παλυ εδινα απο την 1τη μερα...εχω μεγαλωσει κ εγω καρδερινακια μπαλκανικα απο την 1τη μερα με γλυστριδα κ με πολλα ακομα που ειχαν φυτρωσει στην κλουβα!!(το εχω δει κ αλλα θεματα που το εχεις πει!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Jumping0011: )

----------


## jk21

να μην φοβασται .απο τον ασπεργιλλο των μπαγιατικων  μιγματων σπορων που μας πουλανε ,κινδινευουν ,οχι απο τα χορταρικα .Αν βεβαια  το μονο λαχανικο που επιμενουμε να τα δινουμε αγγουρι  ( που ειναι τιγκα στο φαρμακο και σε 1 βδομαδα εχει λοιωσει μεσα στο ψυγειο ) ειναι το αγγουρι ,τοτε δεν φταινε τα χορταρικα ,αλλα οι επιλογες μας ,ιδιες με την δεκαετια του 70 που τα αγγουρια και τα μαρουλια δεν ηταν φουλ  στα φυτοφαρμακα και τις ορμονες 

επισης προσοχη στο μαυρισμενο μηλο .οχι πολυ ωρα στο κλουβι 

και φυσικα δεν λεμε να γεμισουμε τον τοπο κλαδια απο γλυστριδα καθε μερα.Συχνη χρηση ,λογικη ποσοτητα !

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## nikoslarisa

Μπραβοοοοο Γιαννη!!!!!!!!!!!!!να μαντεψω αρχεγονα φορεις εουμο κ καφε!!!!!!!!!τερατα πιστευω οτι θα γινουν!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Jumping0044:

----------


## johnrider

12 ημερών σήμερα. στην πιο πάνω φωτογραφία ήταν 9 ημερών και όχι 11 ::

----------


## nikoslarisa

> 12 ημερών σήμερα. στην πιο πάνω φωτογραφία ήταν 9 ημερών και όχι 11


φτου φτου!!!μπραβο!!με το καλο

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Απο τα 4 γαρδελάκια που υπάρχουν τα 3 είναι θηλυκά και το 1 είναι αρσενικό.


μακαρι να ειναι ετσι :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

ρε σεις μονο γαρδελια βγαλατε... αλλα ιθαγενη δεν βαλατε?

----------


## johnrider



----------


## sarpijk



----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Uploaded with ImageShack.usτελος το ταισμα ειμαστε τωρα σε κλουβα πτησης

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

αυτη η φωτο ειναι απο 22\6

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Uploaded with ImageShack.usκαι μια 29/6

----------


## antonispahn

Να σου ζήσουν.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ελα να βλέπω φωτό και απο άλλους απο γαρδέλια....

Αν δεν βγάλετε εσείς...

Θα σας βγάλω στη φόρα ....εγώ.

 :Youpi:

----------


## johnrider

εμείς και εμείς πάρε να έχεις πριν 7 ημερών.
τα χώρισα γιατί δεν παλεύονται ορμάνε πάνω μου να με φάνε.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## nikoslarisa

Γεια σου Γιανναρε με τα ωραια σου!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## geam

με συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία, έχω να πω, πως από δύο ζευγάρια balcanica έχω δύο φωλιές έτοιμες με αυγουλάκια, και μία φωλιά η οποία με έχει προβληματίσει λίγο....
Ακόμα δεν θα πω τίποτα, (όχι γιατί θέλω να το κρατήσω μυστικό) αλλά σε καμιά εικοσαριά μέρες θα επεκταθώ.... μέχρι τότε ευχηθείτε μου καλή τύχη....

----------


## lagreco69

Απο καρδιας!! σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!! φιλε Γιωργο.  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Όλα καλά να σου πάνε Γιώργο !!

----------


## nikoslarisa

> με συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία, έχω να πω, πως από δύο ζευγάρια balcanica έχω δύο φωλιές έτοιμες με αυγουλάκια, και μία φωλιά η οποία με έχει προβληματίσει λίγο....
> Ακόμα δεν θα πω τίποτα, (όχι γιατί θέλω να το κρατήσω μυστικό) αλλά σε καμιά εικοσαριά μέρες θα επεκταθώ.... μέχρι τότε ευχηθείτε μου καλή τύχη....


Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα να εχεις.θετικη ενεργεια πανω απο ολα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## geam

ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδια!!!! συγνώμη αν ειμαι λίγο προληπτικός....

----------


## antonispahn

Καλή τύχη

----------


## NIKOSP

Γιωργη σου ευχωμαι να πανε ολα καλα.... :Happy: 
Περιμενουμε ευχαριστα νεα!!!

----------


## teo24

> ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδια!!!! συγνώμη αν ειμαι λίγο προληπτικός....


Καλα κανεις φιλε μου,κι εγω μαζι σου....Πολυ καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι ...

----------


## geam

να ‘σαι καλά Θοδωρή....

----------


## Gardelius

Μια χαρα είσαι,.... ΟΛΑ καλα θα πανε Γιωργαρε!!!!!

----------


## geam

Θα ακολουθήσω τη γνωστή μέθοδο:
φαγητό – νερό – ησυχία και θα τ’ αφήσω να κάνουν ΟΤΙ θέλουν....

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλή επιτυχία Γιώργη με τις αναπαραγωγές!!!  :Happy:

----------


## geam

ευχαριστώ φίλε!!!!

----------


## geam

το μόνο που εύχομαι είναι ο Λάζαρος του Βασίλη να του βγεί θηλυκό, κι ένα από τα μικρά που πιθανόν να γεννηθούν να είναι αρσενικό και να την «ξεπουπουλιάσει...»
 :Stick Out Tongue: 
(off topic αλλά δεν μπορουσα να μην το πω...)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> το μόνο που εύχομαι είναι ο Λάζαρος του Βασίλη να του βγεί θηλυκό, κι ένα από τα μικρά που πιθανόν να γεννηθούν να είναι αρσενικό και να την «ξεπουπουλιάσει...»
> 
> (off topic αλλά δεν μπορουσα να μην το πω...)


Αντε να χαθεις ρε...

 :Love0038:

----------


## jk21

Γιωργαρε μπραβο βρε ! σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο ! να γεμισεις τις κλουβες με κοκκινα μαγουλακια !

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Γιωργο, με το καλο! Καλη συνεχεια!!
Δημητρη, (Δημητρης10) πολυ ομορφα τα μωρακια σου  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ειστε και οι δυο οταν ειστε στα κεφια σας << εξω καρδια >> , για αυτο σας μπερδευω ! και λατρευεται και οι δυο τα γαρδελια !!!!


Για οργανωθείτε εκεί στην Διαχείριση για του χρόνου.

Δεν θέλω να βλέπω Διαχειριστή να ΜΗΝ γράφει του χρόνου στα ιθαγενή.Και για να γράφει θα πρέπει να εκτρέφει κι όλας.(μην ξεχνιόμαστε).Δεν γίνεται στο μεγαλύτερο και καλύτερο διαδικτυακό Φόρουμ στην Ελλάδα οι Διαχειριστές να μην ασχολούνται με ιθαγενή.

Οπως καταλάβατε ---------------> ΜΠΛΕΞΑΤΕ.

Θέλω του χρόνου να βλέπω ένα τεραστιο μπάχαλο με τα γαρδέλια (για αρχή).

Θέλω να βλέπω να κεντάμε....αλλά και να τρώμε τα μουτρα μας ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ. (μαγεία)

Εδω θα είμαστε όλοι να βοηθάμε και να ρωτάμε τους πάντες....για να βελτιονόμαστε συνεχώς.

Και άμα λάχει πάμε και σε κανένα μεταλαγμένο γαρδέλι.

Ετσι για να γουστάρουμε ρε αδερφέ.

 :Youpi:

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν μου φαινεται κακη η ιδεα σου Βασιλη.

----------


## jk21

καμμια φορα δεν ειμαι καλος στα λογια ...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

ε ψιτ

Πας να την σκαμπουλάρεις ?

τι λε ρε !!!!!!!!!!!


Ειμαστε και μεις ρομαντικοι....Οχι μονο εσύ

Για τσίμπα

----------


## Γιούρκας

Απ'ότι βλέπω Lovebirds, Cockatiels, 15 litres aquarium planted with Betta Splendens blue, Timbrados Classico, Parrotlets, Gouldians, White Canaries λείπει κατι Βασίλη...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Απ'ότι βλέπω Lovebirds, Cockatiels, 15 litres aquarium planted with Betta Splendens blue, Timbrados Classico, Parrotlets, Gouldians, White Canaries λείπει κατι Βασίλη...


χμχμχμχμχμχμ



Ναι όντως Γιώργη...

Λείπει το ζυγούρι.

 :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:

----------


## jk21

απαντησα Βασιλη ... με το βιντεο .  απαντησα σιγουρα σε μενα ,απαντησα οσο μπορουσα και μπορουν σε καποιους αλλους (και σε σενα ) και θα απαντησω στο μελλον καποια στιγμη ελπιζω σε ολους

παντως εκει στο παταρι ειχε μπαχαρια και οχι tylan 
και η ομπρελα ,δεν ειναι παντα μια ομπρελα

----------


## Γιούρκας

χαχαχαχαχαχ

Δεν κάνετε και το φιλαράκι τον Orion με καρδερίνες να του πάρω κανα blue ακόμα...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> παντως εκει στο παταρι ειχε μπαχαρια και οχι tylan 
> και η ομπρελα ,δεν ειναι παντα μια ομπρελα


Αυτό το κατάλαβα....

Και είναι κλεμένο απο νιούφη (νέο) καρδερινά της εποχής.

 :Youpi:

----------


## lagreco69

> χμχμχμχμχμχμ
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι όντως Γιώργη...
> 
> Λείπει το ζυγούρι.


Θα ερθει και το ζυγουρι.

Αυτο ειναι υποσχεση!!  αλλα θελω και τον mitsman στο πραπεζι μας.  :Happy:

----------


## johnrider



----------


## geog87

> 


απαιχτο το βιντεακι!!!!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## johnrider



----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

>

----------


## jk21

οπως θα ειδατε ισως καποιοι και εδω 

*Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής καρδερίνας balcanica 2013*σε ενα ζευγαρι ειχα 4 αυγα ,βγηκανε 4 μικρα ,απο τα οποια 2 χαθηκανε κοντα στο τελος της πρωτης βδομαδας και τα αλλα 2 κλαρωμενα γυρω στην 25-27 μερας τους (μαλλον απο εγκαταλειψη ταισματος απο τους γονεις )

----------


## geam

είχα αρχίσει ένα θέμα πριν αρκετό καιρό εδώ... 

Tι διατροφή ακολουθούμε και πως διαχειριζόμαστε τα πουλιά μας???

η μοναδική προσθήκη – αλλαγή που έχω κάνει από τότε, είναι η προσθήκη των φύτρων.... έβαζα σπόρους από ραπανάκι, νιζερ, ηλιόσπορο, κεχρί, σπανάκι, ραδίκι, αγκάθι Μαρίας, περίλλα, λινάρι, βρώμη, φαγόπυρο, κάρδαμο, ατζούκι, σουσάμι, γρασίδι, ζοχό...

επίσης λόγω του ότι το μπαλκόνι που αναπαράγονται τα πουλιά είναι βορειοανατολικό, και δεν έρχονται σε άμεση επαφή με τις ακτίνες του ήλιου, από τέλη Νοέμβρη μέχρι αρχές Απρίλη τα πουλιά τα πήγαινα στο μπροστά μπαλκόνι να ξεχειμωνιάσουν, και να τα χτυπάει ο ήλιος....

φέτος δεν το έκανα και τα είχα όλο το χρόνο στο πίσω μπαλκόνι....

τα αποτελέσματα της φετινής αναπαραγωγικής χρονιάς ήταν τα εξής:

από 2 ζευγάρια, που ζευγάρωσαν μέσα Ιουλίου για πρώτη φορά, και είχα φτιαγμένες φωλιές, τα θηλυκά κλωσούσαν κανονικότατα, με την διαφορά ότι είχα 5 νεοσσούς νεκρούς πριν την εκκόλαψη μέσα στο αυγό, (στις τελευταίες ημέρες και χωρίς το αυγό να έχει τρύπα κλπ) και καμιά 10αριά άσπορα αυγά...

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Εγω φετος απο 5 ζευγαρια εχω εν ζωη 48 πουλακια και εχασα 15 ,απο τα 48 εχω δωσει τα 20 μεχρι τωρα [δεν τα πουλησα] τα ανταλαξα με τροφη και χαρισα σε λιγους φιλους που νομιζω οτι αξιζουν να τα εχουν ,κρατησα 10 για μενακαι απο τα υπολοιπα τα αρσενικα θα τα δωσω  σαν δωρο σε υποχρεωσεις που εχω , και ενα ζευγαρι για καποιον που θα αποφασισει αργοτερα .

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Εγω φετος απο 5 ζευγαρια εχω εν ζωη 48 πουλακια και εχασα 15 ,απο τα 48 εχω δωσει τα 20 μεχρι τωρα [δεν τα πουλησα] τα ανταλαξα με τροφη και χαρισα σε λιγους φιλους που νομιζω οτι αξιζουν να τα εχουν ,κρατησα 10 για μενακαι απο τα υπολοιπα τα αρσενικα θα τα δωσω  σαν δωρο σε υποχρεωσεις που εχω , και ενα ζευγαρι για καποιον που θα αποφασισει αργοτερα .


Τωρα το είδα το μήνυμα...και οφείλω να σε ευχαριστήσω και δημόσια πλέον για τα δύο καρδερινάκια που μου δώρισες...κυρ Γιώργη. :wink: 

Ο Γιώργος είναι ένας εξαίρετος άνθρωπος με άποψη για την καρδερίνα....και την αναπαραγωγή της.

Ελάτωμα του βέβαια είναι να ρίχνει τα σπόρια στην βεράντα και να φωνάζει η κυρά. :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## johnrider

4 μηνών δασκαλεύονται με mp3 1-3 ώρες την ημερα.
μέσα στην κλούβα είναι  2 αρσενικά και 1 θηλυκό το δεύτερο θηλυκό πήγε στον άβατον.

----------

